# Red Mangrove Tree for Aquarium?



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

I have the opportunity to get some of these for really cheap and was wondering if anyone has used them in the aquarium. From my initial research they are, to be frank, trees; being trees they will grow much taller than the building I live in. However, I still think they may be of some use for keeping nitrates low.

Can the plant live fully submerged?
Will Herbivorous fish face any noxious substances if they happen to chew down on this plant? 
Will it grow if my lights are simple and don't give off fancy frequencies of the electromagnetic spectrum?
Could I hypothetically use it as a house plant and then harvest it as driftwood once the plant has produced sufficiently interesting root patterns?


----------



## beaker99 (Apr 15, 2007)

Mangrove plants are ment for the brackish marsh. I do not think they will do well in a fresh water environment.


----------



## Fishfeind (Jan 16, 2007)

They will do fine in fresh water. Up the salinity a little if you can.

As far as growing taller than the building, i wouldn't count on it unless they under direct sunlight. These things grow soooo slow. The good thing is, the roots grow faster, and that is the important part. I wouldn't worry about them poisoning your fish. But they do zap the nitrates like no other.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

I had them for a while. only submerge the roots, if the whole tree is under it will die. They cut my nitrates in half while I had them. Good lighting is a must. I lost all mine while moving and just haven't gotten any more.


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

I purchased 6 of them and found a lot more information after additional research. I really appreciate all of the help that has been given to me here. Apparently if I suspend the roots in water and vary the water level it will cause for the roots to make a more traditional mangrove pattern. However if I submerge the roots they will grow faster but take on more boring shapes.

I am thinking about suspending a light off of a tank to allow them to grow up out of the tank but all of my tanks have hoods.


----------

